# Hooks in a closet



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Closet sizes vary. Put a hanger on the closet rod and then use the dimension halfway between the hanger and the wall for your hook placement. I don't personally see getting much additional storage out of the average closet by adding hooks. Unless it's only going to be used for scarves or a belt or two. Anything else _will_ interfere with the hanging clothes.


----------



## RichardZ (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. In a way, I had the same sentiment as you: stuff hanging from hooks will interfere with clothes on hangers, so why am I doing this?!? 

I'd add PJs to your short list. 

In any event, I'll take your common-sense positioning advice (which in hindsight seems so obvious, but then the obvious all too often seems to escape us, which is often why common sense isn't all that common!).

Richard


----------

